# Good Deal on a Vacuum Sealer



## malisaw (Feb 18, 2011)

I recently bought a little rival vacuum sealer off of one of the deal of the day sites for 25$ and I'm very pleased with it.  Today there is a Kenmore seal-n-save (refurbished) on sale for $34.99 + $3.99 s/h.

For anyone interested in getting a vacuum sealer and not interested in spending $100+ this is a deal you might should jump on - it's good for today only (or until they run out).  It's on midnightbox: http://www.midnightbox.com/


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice deal malisaw.. If anyone one is looking for Sealer bags i found a great place and a great price.. I am not big on off brand bags but these are the bomb.. You might want to check it out.. http://www.thesweetattack.com/page/page/1617042.htm.. You can get sampler bags as well.. Happy smoking.


----------



## que-ball (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the links, both of you.


----------



## chef willie (Mar 2, 2011)

tyotrain said:


> Nice deal malisaw.. If anyone one is looking for Sealer bags i found a great place and a great price.. I am not big on off brand bags but these are the bomb.. You might want to check it out.. http://www.thesweetattack.com/page/page/1617042.htm.. You can get sampler bags as well.. Happy smoking.


thanks for the link...added it to my favs for future use after I a get a machine. My list of wanted gadgets and toys is getting longer...lol....grinder, sausage stuffer, AMNS, Mavericks etc


----------

